# White Mites in a tank......Will they hurt my frogs?



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

I discovered some white mites, and eggs in a temporary enclosure that I was quarantining a leuc. There are quite a few but don't seem to be on the leuc itself. Is this any reason for concern. Anyone know what they are?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

most likely detritovore mites. If so they wont hurt your frog, unless it gets stressed out from them crawling over it all the time, which doesnt sound like its happening. Your leuc will eat them. I have a isopod culture tht became a mite culture an they are whitish looking, kind of beige actually. All my frogs seem o really like them. Remember in the wild, mites make up a significant portion of their diet.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mite eggs should be too small to see visually.. The white mites are probably detrivore mites and are often found in substrate conditions. If the conditions are perfect for them they can under go a population explosion which may stress the frog. Just monitor the number you see walking around. 

Ed


----------



## mattolsen (Feb 26, 2009)

surprisingly the eggs are big enough to see. they look almost the same size as the adult mites themselves. I will take some pics soon to maybe help identify. thanks for the responses guys


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

If the 'eggs' look like little bubbles glued onto objects, they may in fact be a type of slime mold. They tend to grow in little colonies on wet organic, dead material like wood, seed pods and the like. They're harmless.


----------

